# Leaving puppy alone



## joaniponi (Jul 26, 2015)

We have spent an intense and incredible 7 weeks with our puppy Poppy. After from one bad early incident (she got attacked by a border terrier who came out of nowhere off lead) which led to her being timid with other dogs (getting better mainly as she has a puppy party and puppy training each week) we have got on remarkably well: she is now fully house trained and knows all the basic commands, walks well off lead, and is a fairly happy well-adjusted dog (though we still have our exhausting, how did our live end up like this, moments!!). We have a big garden and we got a new fence put in so she has the run of it. But from the end of September, we will be based in London part of the week each week in an apartment. Very concerned about the effects on her as she likes her routine so much! Most of the time she will have someone with her who can take her out during the day and we have found a very good person to look after her in the days we are both away: she is a trainer with 2 small dogs who runs a day care facility on a professional basis. I am wondering if anyone has any tips on how to ease the transition as well as advice on having a cockapoo in a two home situation? 

I feel bad as we have been really lazy about 'alone' training. Basically we have not done any and she has had us with her all the time. I would like to be able to pop out for maximum hour or hour an half to do things like shopping and pilates. Should that be possible for a four month puppy? We have never crated her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi.
Your Poppy puppy sounds a dream.
A 4 month old puppy should be fine to be left.
If you have not got a crate you would be advised to puppy proof a room... kitchen is often good. I have always used a baby gate rather than shutting the door.
After Poppy has had breakfast, a play or walk and would normally be ready for a sleep anyway put her in the kitchen with a Kong with a bit of something yummy inside. March around putting on your coat picking up your keys, opening and shutting the front door and ignoring Poppy. After 5 mins open the baby gate, but ignore her while you make yourself a cup of tea.
Repeat several times, going out of the front door for a few minutes. She'll work out you are being dull quite quickly and hopefully focus on her yummy Kong. 
Then you can pop out in the car and be away for a while. The most stressful time for dogs is the actual leaving I think.
Poppy will be fine.
Check out Miss Darcy a cockapoo in London blog.
http://missdarcy.org/category/dog-blog/


----------



## joaniponi (Jul 26, 2015)

This is such helpful advice. Thank you so much. Will practice this week!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That sad look is a scam! Just kidding. I'm just such a sucker that I've added 30min to an hour to my commute so I don't have to see that sad face and take them to daycare. This despite the fact that they were left alone right from the start. Though I'm also sure they do fine as I have walked in to them sleeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

